# Urban Mining: Gone extreme



## CaptnCaveman (Dec 21, 2011)

In reference to what this guy is doing :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCEt8So0hRA

was thinking about a design for a "crack cleaner" machine from an old vaccuum or carpet shampooer, modify it so there is a rotating brush at the front that sweeps a narrow channel back into a enclosed bin that sucks the debris into a container. Then go back home and incinerate the findings for PMs and diamonds, etc. Does anyone find such a thing interesting? I suppose I'd need to make it work off battery power since it would be for remote locations. And I'd want it to be portable and fairly small...maybe a push along design on wheels. The brush would probably be spring loaded so that it moves with the landscape/bumps

I do have an old carpet shampooer that I tore apart for the motor and tubing, I just dont know if powering such a thing off battery power is fesible yet. 

Then again, would i go out in public and use it. :|


----------



## butcher (Dec 21, 2011)

Good old fashioned broom and dust pan, and sweep businesses side walks and parking lots for them, get them to pay you for it, doing a good job maybe some jewelry stores will hire you.
:lol:


----------



## ryobie1 (Dec 21, 2011)

If you live neer a place where jewelers are plenty, go for it. Penn and teller's show: Tell a lie did an episode about this guy and I think what he does is real. I'm not sure about the wagon vacuume.. I think the "eyes to the ground" is how it works. I see little street sweepers (parking lot size) 

Butcher's nailed it. Get the attention of of a jewlery store or two, get a paycheck and make money with the sweepings. All tho I don't think you have to have a shops permission tho. Sidewalks are public. Tell your story here. I am interested.


----------



## 4metals (Dec 21, 2011)

What this guy is doing is real, I know the shop he is taking it in to to process. The thing is 47th street is a street like no other, possibly in the world. The amount of gold polished and cast by manufacturers along this street in the heyday of gold jewelry manufacturing in the US probably exceeds any other region of the world. The gold tracked out on the soles of shoes and as dust on clothing that fell to the street may very well still be lodged in crevices awaiting recovery. 

Unfortunately most of that manufacturing is now gone so the gold is not being replenished.


----------



## Smack (Dec 21, 2011)

Most of the old stuff would be long gone from regular maintenance like repaving.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 21, 2011)

I wouldn't mind betting the drains would be worth a look.....


----------

